# Mini Cooper S v TT 180??



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

What's quicker?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Mini.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mini,they sound awesome too!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

mini


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I think the general opinion is the mini  :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Definitely Mini.......


----------



## stuart_TT (May 9, 2003)

I've got a TT 180 and the wife runs a mini cooper , i'd say the cooper may well edge the TT let alone the cooperS , it really flies , handling is superb just point and go , even better round corners and bends. but at the end of the day the TT just looks so good


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

According to What Car the 0-60 times for the cars are:

Cooper - 10.9 secs
Cooper S - 7.2 secs
Cooper S Works 6.6 secs

TT 180 - 7.9 secs
TT225 - 6.6 secs

I know there is more to it than that but it looks like there is not much between the Cooper S and the 180 TT, but its quite a bit faster than the standard Cooper.

Also the 225 is as fast if not faster than all the Minis in terms of 0-60 times. The Minis have got quite a good reputation for handling though so may be more "fun" to drive.

If they didnt look like toy cars I might well have considered one


----------



## RajTT (Oct 23, 2003)

Mini...


----------



## nikxl (Jul 24, 2005)

I had a Cooper S until December last year and I dont think there has been a single day gone by where I didnt regret selling it since then.

By far the most fun car I have owned.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A friend of mine has a Cooper S works & it climbs all over my 225 roadster it handles so well.

He is doing some work with a company that mod minis & they are giving him one that is 270 bhp as standard & goes to over 400 bhp when the NOS it has kicks in    

*IN A MINI!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> I've got a TT 180 and the wife runs a mini cooper , i'd say the cooper may well edge the TT let alone the cooperS , it really flies , handling is superb just point and go , even better round corners and bends. but at the end of the day the TT just looks so good


Stuart_TT
There must be something wrong with your TT! I've got a 180 TTR & a Cooper and the TT leaves the Mini for dead - I regard the cooper as nippy, certainly not quick.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I've had a bit of a spirited play with a Cooper S...

Whilst sticking (pretty much) to legal(ish) speeds, and not taking my brain out completely it stuck with me.

At the point where it tried going round the outside of me on a rounabout (tried mind ), I decided things were getting a little bit out of hand, so let him go with a grin and a wave 

No idea if it was standard or not, but that one in particular was certainly more than able to play


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

tj said:


> > I've got a TT 180 and the wife runs a mini cooper , i'd say the cooper may well edge the TT let alone the cooperS , it really flies , handling is superb just point and go , even better round corners and bends. but at the end of the day the TT just looks so good
> 
> 
> Stuart_TT
> There must be something wrong with your TT! I've got a 180 TTR & a Cooper and the TT leaves the Mini for dead - I regard the cooper as nippy, certainly not quick.


I agree. Something must be up with your tt. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ade2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah I would have to agree there must be something wrong with your TT mate.

Aganist a freinds Mini Cooper s, my TT just blows it away even witha novice like me behind the wheel :lol:

But mine is the 225 TT.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You have to remember that apart from the 150TTR, the 180TTR is the slowest of them all.

0-100 (km) is 8.2 seconds.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> You have to remember that apart from the 150TTR, the 180TTR is the slowest of them all.
> 
> 0-100 (km) is 8.2 seconds.


It's still a lot quicker than the Cooper. The one thing the mini has is that it feels as if it's on rails and is very nimble.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A mini cooper s ( may have been a works not sure as it was dark and it was in my mirror )wanted to play with me once when i had the V6 roadster. I left him for dead :? Was dissapearing into the background as i pull away as much as i had hoped but then i hit the roundabout came out the otherside and it was miles behind by then. Got to the next set of lights he pulled up next to me only to try again. With the same result. After that ive never thought mini's were any good. But i have yet to drive one.


----------



## nikxl (Jul 24, 2005)

The cooper and the 'S' are like different cars. The Supercharger and the gearbox transform the car. Chalk and Cheese spring to mind.

The Cooper S is a more rewarding drive than a TT. Might be slower but its streets ahead in the fun factor stakes


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I had a totally standard 4motion Golf (0 to 60 was about 7 secs) and that would easily pull away from my friends Cooper S... we both drive TTC's these days with 265bhp plus 8) I had the pleasure of a Cooper Works thing trying to play a couple of months back - not too shabby, it was keeping pace with me until I started to get above 70 and then I left him - albeit gradually. The Mini is nice car compared to most small hatches - but agree with a few posts on here - looks like a Noddy mobile and very expensive for what it is - bit of a girlie car in all honesty - just my opinion of course  At any rate, I'd be very embarrased if I had a 180 TT and a Cooper S got past me - get down to AmD and sort it out :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

nikxl said:


> The cooper and the 'S' are like different cars. The Supercharger and the gearbox transform the car.


I agree!



nikxl said:


> The Cooper S is a more rewarding drive than a TT.


I disagree.

I would swap my Coopers S for a TT (V6 DSG) all over again if I were able to turn back time.

The only regret I STILL have is the lack of a multifunction steering wheel.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48274 - was hoping the vagcheck boys may have been able to have come to the rescue 8)


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

I think the Mini is the clear winner then...


----------

